

Sobe, the anti-Switch? - psranga
http://curdrice.com/ranga/sobe.html

======
dbr
"We were trying to go after what [SOBE] had done because we were seeing the
success they had with that young market," says Hargis, now the company's CEO."

[http://www.allbusiness.com/retail-trade/eating-drinking-
plac...](http://www.allbusiness.com/retail-trade/eating-drinking-places-
eating/4130082-1.html)

------
ggruschow
Darn. I was hoping for a new keyword that did something cool, useful, and
concise.. e.g. if, for, map, switch, sobe.

